# Joiner & Dental Nurse needing help!!!



## Craigmc (Mar 17, 2010)

This is my first post so hello to everyone

Me and my wife are moving out to Aus from Scotland in July, 

I'm thinking our best option is to move under a WHV? I am 24 and score 115points on the skills system (unless i get a sponsor).

I am a hard fully qualified joiner and have ran my own business for 2 years employing 2 other fully qualified joiners..

I am looking for info on how much work there are for joiners? and where is this work? Also what wage would i be expecting to make?

All your help and info will be much appreciated

Thank you in advance Craig


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Craigmc said:


> This is my first post so hello to everyone
> 
> Me and my wife are moving out to Aus from Scotland in July,
> 
> ...


Certainly at 24 YO a WHV is a good option to get a look at Australia, there being no points test for a WHV and seeing as skilled visas can take quite a while, the WHV probably the only way you can come by July though an Employer Sponsorship would be an outside chance but they can be difficult to secure.

Dental nursing is not a career recognised at immigration level and there are various organisations to which DNs can belong and get state level accreditations and your wife may be able to do that and secure some employment though for both of you there is with the WHV the restriction of six months with any one employer.

Have a look at Joiner 4411-15 - Australian Skills Recognition Information and also Capentry & Joinery to see where/how you fit re type of work and licensing for different states; it may be that you'll need to seek accreditation via TRA once here or with Vetassess prior to July if time permits.

Australia has been hit employment wise with the Global Economics though the government has introduced various stimulus packages to stump up some building.
In coming about July, a great time for Darwin and the NT for a few months and plenty of work always up there and then later or alternately in July, you could check out SE Qld., greater Brisbane, Sunshine Coast and GC being one of Australias most rapidly expanding regions and a big wet season has stalled quite a bit of work and quite possibly a fair bit of catch up will make for more work about.

Wage wise, probably vary a bit but somewhere around $30/h might be near the mark and possibly quite a bit higher if prepared to work on more remote location projects in NT or NW WA [ supposed to be housing projects for indigenous people being government financed ].


----------



## Craigmc (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi there and thank you for your quick reply!

Do you think it would be a good idea for me to get Vetassesed before arriving? Or will i be able to find work using my certificates i have earned here?...

We are looking to make it a permanent move if all is well over there.. Would i be best trying to find an employer to sponsor me? Or what are my other options?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Craigmc said:


> Hi there and thank you for your quick reply!
> 
> Do you think it would be a good idea for me to get Vetassesed before arriving? Or will i be able to find work using my certificates i have earned here?...
> 
> ...


For the longer term if you plan on starting up your own company again, it'll be a requirement to having your own builders license if that was necessary for the nature of work you did.
But if you're working under someone else's license as an employee as you'd likely be if employed on a WHV or sub contractor in longer term you could probably get work based on UK qualifications and eventually an employer sponsorship visa without assessment.

If however you were planning on putting in an independent skilled visa application you would need an assessment, but independent skilled visas can be in the pipeline for quite a while.


----------



## Craigmc (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you for the help,

Can anyone point me in the right direction of finding a job as a joiner/sponsor? I am putting a Portfolio of work together so a future employer can see. 

Thanks


----------

